# Nintendo NX: Leistung kann nicht mit PS4 und Xbox One mithalten, behauptet Insider



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo NX: Leistung kann nicht mit PS4 und Xbox One mithalten, behauptet Insider * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo NX: Leistung kann nicht mit PS4 und Xbox One mithalten, behauptet Insider


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Juli 2015)

Das wäre sehr bedauerlich für mich als alten Nintendo Fan. Ich hatte vom NES an jede Konsole bis hin zum Gamecube, konnte aber mit Wii und Wii U nichts anfangen und "musste" ins MS Lager wechseln. Ich hatte auf eine Konsole gehofft, die die tollen Nintendo Spiele bietet und parallel 3rd Party Titel wie Fallout unterstützt.

Wenn das jetzt nur ein Namensupdate wird, weil man mit der Namensgebung und der Bewerbung der Wii U ins Klo gegriffen hat, wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## MrIL (5. Juli 2015)

Nintendo wird eine dedizierte Konsole meint Fortune im zuge eines Interview mit Shigeru Miyamoto. "die Reaktionen der Drittentwickler auf die NX-Konsole positiv gewesen seien" "Öffentlich zeigen will Nintendo erstmal noch nichts, denn sie befürchten, dass Wettbewerber ihre Ideen abschauen könnten. Doch trotz der bevorstehenden NX-Ankündigung sollen die bestehenden Systeme, sprich Wii U und 3DS, weiterhin mit Software versorgt werden, während sich Nintendo auf die NX-Konsole vorbereiten würde. Alles andere wäre ineffizient, sagte Satoru Iwata (Präsident von Nintendo) neulich im Rahmen einer Investorenkonferenz. Die Wii U soll laut Iwata erstmal Priorität haben. "
4players




> konnte aber mit Wii und Wii U nichts anfangen




Total unverständlich, die Wii war meiner Meinung nach besser als PS3 und Xbox360, alleine schon wegen den Zelda, Mario und Smash Spielen. Sony und Microsoft haben schon seit PS2 und Xbox1 nicht viel mit Konsole zu tun.... Ständig dieses streben nach einem "Multimediasystem, das macht mich sowas von sauer!. Ich will kein Multimediasystem ich will eine Konsole mit geilen Spielen. Der Sprung mit WiiU ist natürlich voll in die Hose gegangen, aber ich denke mit NX kommen sie wieder back.

Das hatte ich alles > Atari 2200 jr, Amiga 600, Snes, N64, Gamecube, Xbox, Wii, Xbox360 und die PS3 für ne kurze Zeit. Jetzt warte ich auf jeden Fall auf die NX, Die One und PS4 sind total uninteressant, obwohl PS4 schon verlockende Titel hat (kommen werden).


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Juli 2015)

Die Wii war so ein zweischneidiges Schwert...
Auf der einen Seite bei Nintendo-Titeln eine echte Spielspaßgranate (Super Mario Galaxy, Mario Kart Wii, Super Smash Bros. ) und dann bei 3-Party-Spielen ein Flop, nicht nur wegen der bescheidenen Grafik...
Trotz war die Wii eine Must-Have Konsole...
Bei mir hat fast jeder im Freundeskreis eine...
Die WiiU hingegen war nicht nur wegen des dämlichen Namens, sondern auch wegen der winzigen Anzahl nennenswerter Spiele ein Flop (Mario Kart 8 und ??? )
Das Ding verwende ich wenn überhaupt zum Streamen über Netflix, Spiele außer MK kann man auf dem Ding vergessen...
Obendrein ist die Grafik doch teilweise ziemlich bescheiden, siehe das neue "Star Fox"
Sollte das stimmen und Nintendo schafft's wieder nicht, grafisch mal vorzulegen, autsch , das wäre echt verdammt bitter und Nintendo würde langsam aber sicher zu Sega 2.0 mutieren...
Teils tolle Spiele (Total War/ Alien Isolation) , eine ikonische Spielfigur (Sonic) gefloppte Konsolen (Dreamcast), all das findet man auch bei Nintendo


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Die Wii U kam auf den Markt und hatte kaum Programme. Die Leistung lag auf dem Niveau der PS3. Viel zu schwach gegenüber der aktuellen Konkurrenz. Und die Third Party Titel gibts immer noch auf der Wii. Die Wii U hat nur Mario Kart und Zelda. Das wars dann im Gros aber auch schon.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. Juli 2015)

MrIL schrieb:


> Total unverständlich, die Wii war meiner Meinung nach besser als PS3 und Xbox360, alleine schon wegen den Zelda, Mario und Smash Spielen. Sony und Microsoft haben schon seit PS2 und Xbox1 nicht viel mit Konsole zu tun.... Ständig dieses streben nach einem "Multimediasystem, das macht mich sowas von sauer!. Ich will kein Multimediasystem ich will eine Konsole mit geilen Spielen. Der Sprung mit WiiU ist natürlich voll in die Hose gegangen, aber ich denke mit NX kommen sie wieder back.
> 
> Das hatte ich alles > Atari 2200 jr, Amiga 600, Snes, N64, Gamecube, Xbox, Wii, Xbox360 und die PS3 für ne kurze Zeit. Jetzt warte ich auf jeden Fall auf die NX, Die One und PS4 sind total uninteressant, obwohl PS4 schon verlockende Titel hat (kommen werden).



Die Wii hatte sicher ein witziges Konzept und auch viele tolle Spiele, aber ich wollte einfach nicht auf Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption verzichten und zwei Konsolen brauche ich auch nicht dauerhaft im Wohnzimmer.
Die Wii U ging komplett an mir vorbei, ich dachte erst das wäre nur Medellpflege und wirklich tolle Spiele gab es zum Start ja auch nicht. Dazu wieder das Problem, dass sie kaum 3rd Party fähig ist.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die Zielkundschaft von Nintendo eh nicht auf Grafik aus sondern auf Party und Sportspiele.

Im mobilen Bereich Pokemon und pokemon ähnliche Spiele und dann gibts ja noch Amiibo


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> sondern auch wegen der winzigen Anzahl nennenswerter Spiele ein Flop (Mario Kart 8 und ??? )



die wiiu hat zwar eine kleine dafür aber exzelltente auswahl an exklusivtiteln; bayonetta 2, pikmin 3, wonderfull 101, zombiu, donkey kong, super mario 3d world, affordable space adventures etc. diesbezüglich muss sich die wiiu bislang nicht hinter ps4 und xbox one verstecken. 

nur interessiert das -nachvollziehbarerweise- kaum jemanden, da die großen multiformat-blockuster, abgesehen von einigen ja sogar guten umsetzungen zum launch, einen großen bogen um die wiiu machen. 

aber das weiß man bei nintendo ja auch selbst: wenn man die blockbuster haben will, muss man wohl zwangsläufig auch die leistung der beiden konkurrenten haben. oder aber nintendo setzt wieder, wie bei der wii, auf was völlig neues. 

also sind wir wieder am anfang: warten wirs ab. so wirklich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die wiiu 2016 schon einen nachfolger erhält. ausschließen will ichs aber auch nicht, denn so wirklich die kurve wird die wiiu wohl nicht mehr bekommen selbst wenn die wiiu für nintendo in der endabrechnung vielleicht nicht mal ein verlustbringer war bzw ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (5. Juli 2015)

Ich denke das dieses Gerücht lächerlich ist!
Zumal die Konsole noch lange nicht auf dem Markt ist und wohl erst frühestens in 2 Jahren kommen wird, bezweifle ich das Nintendo wieder auf schwächere Hardware setzt, obwohl die One und PS4 dann gut 4 Jahre alt sind. Davon abgesehen finde ich die Wii U sehr gelungen, es fehlt nur leider an Spielen.
Bin guter Dinge das Nintendo uns da wieder was feines zum spielen gibt, die haben schließlich die letzten 30 Jahre  die Spieleindustrie zu dem gemacht, was sie heute ist


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2015)

Das gleiche Problem gabs doch schon bei der Wii U. Die kam deutlich nach PS3 und XBOX 360 auf den Markt und war gerade mal auf deren Level. Und ich bezweifle, daß die neue Konsole von Nintendo leistungsmäßig in ein Duell mit der PS4/XBOX One einsteigen wird. Man wird sich bei Nintendo wieder auf die Nischen konzentrieren. Wie Mario Kart, Zelda etc. Ob das letztendlich eine gute Entscheidung ist mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber schon beim Release der Wii U hätte man bei Nintendo wissen können oder müssen, daß die Blockbuster an ihr vorbeigehen werden (im Hinblick auf das baldige Release der Next Gen Konsolen). Und scheinbar hat dies die Jungs bei Nintendo nicht wirklich tangiert.

So wie bisher bleibt dann Nintendo jedenfalls weiterhin eine Nischenmarke. Entscheidend wird auch der Preis sein, zu der die neue Konsole auf den Markt kommt (sofern dies 2016 der Fall sein wird).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

Nintendo setzt halt wie gewohnt auf die Alt-Marken, also die üblichen Verdächtigen á la Mario, Zelda, Metroid und Co. Im Osten also nix Neues.
Für erztreue Alt-Fans natürlich nicht schlecht, aber um Neukunden zu gewinnen ist das doch schlicht zu wenig, um nicht zu sagen beinah unattraktiv, und der Partygame-Trend erfährt auch seit Längerem die Kurvenrichtung nach unten.

Ich war ja früher auch ein begeisterter Spieler vom GB, dem SNES, und hin und wieder graben wir bei uns noch den ollen DS für zwischendurch aus, aber sowas wie eine große Vielfalt an Spielen - und damit meine ich "große" Spiele, nicht der ganze 0815-Mist der den N-Katalog künstlich aufbläst - suche ich dort vergebens. Ich möchte auch mal was Brandneues sehen, nicht nur das Hunderttausendste Gerenne und Gehüpfe vom Schnauzbart-Klempner... Eigentlich müsste es Nintendo selbst längst einleuchten dass es an der Zeit wäre neuen Spiele-Wege zu bestreiten statt die steinalten Pfade weiter kaputtzutrampeln.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2015)

Die Leistungsfähigkeit ihrer Konsolen ist in der Tat unwichtig weil sie hervorragende 1st Party Spiele produzieren (können)
Das Problem bei Nintendo ist dass sie solche Spiele kaum oder viel zu spät auf den Markt bringen und somit keinerlei Euphorie ausgelöst wird.

Die Software verkauft die Hardware und eine 3rd Party Nintendo Konsole wäre nix was die Nintendo Fans zufriedenstellen würde.

Bei jedem Release einer Konsole werden einfach Spiele wie Metroid, Zelda, Mario & Co. erwartet - kommen diese Spiele gar nicht bzw. erst paar Jahre zu spät, dann sind die Leute dementsprechend enttäuscht
und es gibt keinerlei Gründe ihre Konsole zu kaufen.

z.B. ich warte bis heute auf einen Kaufgrund der Wii U und bekomme ihn einfach nicht. Gibt mir endlich ein richtiges Mario, Metroid und evtl paar Klassiker wie Ghost n Ghouls bzw. F-Zero
und ich kaufe mir das Ding sofort.
Ohne Metroid/Mario = keine Nintendo Konsole.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nintendo setzt halt wie gewohnt auf die Alt-Marken, also die üblichen Verdächtigen á la Mario, Zelda, Metroid und Co. Im Osten also nix Neues.
> Ich möchte auch mal was Brandneues sehen, nicht nur das Hunderttausendste Gerenne und Gehüpfe vom Schnauzbart-Klempner... Eigentlich müsste es Nintendo selbst längst einleuchten dass es an der Zeit wäre neuen Spiele-Wege zu bestreiten statt die steinalten Pfade weiter kaputtzutrampeln.



du wirfst nintendo vor, deren erfolgreichsten marken zu pflegen... verstehe ich nicht ganz. anscheinend ist es bei sony, ubisoft, ms und co aber in ordnung, bis auf optische änderungen eigentlich dieselben spiele vielfach zu veröffentlichen, während man nintendo gerade bei spielen wie zelda, metroid und den 3d-marios den vorwurf der ideenlosigkeit und innovationsarmut mit sicherheit nicht machen kann. neue wege eingehen, da bin ich voll bei dir, nur ist es halt auch so, dass die spieler das ganze auch kaufen müssen, siehe zwei der letzten produktionen für wii (the last story, pandora's tower), disaster, eternal darkness, geist, bayonetta 2  etc. ich hoffe, dass sich xenoblade chronicles x gut verkauft.



Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die Zielkundschaft  von Nintendo eh nicht auf Grafik aus sondern auf Party und Sportspiele.
> 
> Im mobilen Bereich Pokemon und pokemon ähnliche Spiele und dann gibts ja noch Amiibo


grafik ist mmn bei spielen wie mario kart, smash brothers etc. nicht primär, da geht es tatsächlich um den spielspaß in der gruppe, auch bei den cartoonspielen wie mario, dk yoshi etc. gibt es wichtigeres. wichtiger ist das ganze schon bei games wie the legend of zelda, metroid, star fox, xenoblade etc., bzw ist es schade, dass bei nintendo solche spiele bei der masse einfach nicht mehr für offene münder sorgen wie es damals oot, metroid prime, star wars rogue leader,  etc. getan haben.


Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Die WiiU hingegen war nicht nur wegen des dämlichen Namens, sondern auch  wegen der winzigen Anzahl nennenswerter Spiele ein Flop (Mario Kart 8  und ??? )


mario kart uuuund: pikmin3, bayonetta 2, dkc tropical freeze, ssb, yoshi's yarn world, super mario 3d world, tw101, die beste und für mich einzig wahre version von rayman legends, kirby, nintendoland, mario party 10, dazu kommen noch etliche download-games und devil's third und xenoblade chronicles x, die noch dieses jahr erscheinen. gerade für multiplayer-zocker und j'n'r fans ist die wiiU ein sehr gutes system, mmn bekommen abr auch die anderen, shooter ausgeschlossen, mindestens das gleichwertige exklusiv-spieleangebot wie das von sony oder microsoft
nenn mir mal die nennenswerten exklusivspiele von xbox one und ps4...


@topic
insider behauptet.... blablablabla, blabla, blablablablabla.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> mario kart uuuund: pikmin3, bayonetta 2, dkc tropical freeze, ssb, yoshi's yarn world, super mario 3d world, tw101, die beste und für mich einzig wahre version von rayman legends, kirby, nintendoland, mario party 10, dazu kommen noch etliche download-games und devil's third und xenoblade chronicles x, die noch dieses jahr erscheinen. gerade für multiplayer-zocker und j'n'r fans ist die wiiU ein sehr gutes system, mmn bekommen abr auch die anderen, shooter ausgeschlossen, mindestens das gleichwertige exklusiv-spieleangebot wie das von sony oder microsoft
> nenn mir mal die nennenswerten exklusivspiele von xbox one und ps4...



Ist aber immer noch zu wenig für meinen Geschmack.

Es fehlen richtige Blockbuster die vor allem die Technik der Konsole auf den Höhepunkt treiben können wie z.b. ein echtes und großes Mario, ein Zelda und ein Metroid Prime.
Das sind warscheinlich die 3 größten Marken die Nintendo groß gemacht haben und Jahre nach Release der WiiU hat man immer noch nix spielbares hierzu.

Es gibt viele Singleplayer Spieler die eine richtig schöne und lange Kampagne erleben wollen und das gibt auf der WiiU nahezu gar nicht. Die meisten Spiele sind Party/Multiplayer Games.

Die Games müssen sich nach richtigen großen Blockbustern anfühlen und da sehe ich bei der WiiU nahezu kein einziges Spiel.
Mario Kart und Bayonetta 2 schauen nach großen und schönen Spielen aus, aber der Rest weckt mein Interesse nahezu überhaupt nicht weil
sie einfach nicht diesen "AAA" Charme versprühen und mich zum Kauf dieser Konsole bewegen können.

Ein Mario in Form eines Mario 64 oder Mario Sunshine, Zelda, ein F-Zero in Form von Mario Kart, ein Ghost n Ghouls in Form von Dark Souls und ein Metroid WiiU in Form von Metroid Prime und die Konsole wäre weggegangen wie warme Semmel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> du wirfst nintendo vor, deren erfolgreichsten marken zu pflegen... verstehe ich nicht ganz. anscheinend ist es bei sony, ubisoft, ms und co aber in ordnung, bis auf optische änderungen eigentlich dieselben spiele vielfach zu veröffentlichen, während man nintendo gerade bei spielen wie zelda, metroid und den 3d-marios den vorwurf der ideenlosigkeit und innovationsarmut mit sicherheit nicht machen kann. neue wege eingehen, da bin ich voll bei dir, nur ist es halt auch so, dass die spieler das ganze auch kaufen müssen, siehe zwei der letzten produktionen für wii (the last story, pandora's tower), disaster, eternal darkness, geist, bayonetta 2  etc. ich hoffe, dass sich xenoblade chronicles x gut verkauft.


Ich werfe denen nix vor, aber wo waren denn diese ganzen erfolgreichen Marken zum Release der Wii U?! [emoji6] 

Mit echten neuen Sachen hätten sie die Spieler nicht nur angenehm überrascht, sondern auch das große Loch aufgrund der fehlenden Bestseller-Reihen geschickt umgehen können. Aber das ist nun die Strafe dafür dass man sich auf Altbewährtes zu sehr verlässt.


----------



## azraelb (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn man es genau betrachtet war Nintendo noch nie konkurrenzfähig.
Mal abgesehen von den ersten beiden Konsolen (bis 1995), da es zu der Zeit quasi keine Konkurrenz gab.

Ein Hauptgrund ist nichtmal, dass die Konsolen technischschlechter waren, als bei der Konkurrenz, sondern weil Nintendo einfach fast ausschließlich totalen Kinderkram produziert.
Naja vielleicht gewinnen sie auch die eine oder andere Hausfrau mit dem Wii "Party" Quatsch.

Das Problem ist, dass keiner das Zeug spielen will, wenn man älter als 10-12 Jahre ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau betrachtet war Nintendo noch nie konkurrenzfähig.
> Mal abgesehen von den ersten beiden Konsolen (bis 1995), da es zu der Zeit quasi keine Konkurrenz gab.
> 
> Ein Hauptgrund ist nichtmal, dass die Konsolen technischschlechter waren, als bei der Konkurrenz, sondern weil Nintendo einfach fast ausschließlich totalen Kinderkram produziert.
> ...



Damals gab es ja auch nur Nintendo und Sega, und da war Nintendo unbestritten unanfechtbar in seiner Nummer-1-Position. Dann kam Sony, und ab da änderte sich die Konsolenwelt ziemlich schnell und stark. Später eben noch Microsoft.
Über diese Entwicklung kann und muss man im Nachhinein heilfroh sein, denn SO kam ja der Kunde an die Vielfalt der Spielewelten.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch zu wenig für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Es fehlen richtige Blockbuster die vor allem die Technik der Konsole auf den Höhepunkt treiben können wie z.b. ein echtes und großes Mario, ein Zelda und ein Metroid Prime.
> Das sind warscheinlich die 3 größten Marken die Nintendo groß gemacht haben und Jahre nach Release der WiiU hat man immer noch nix spielbares hierzu.
> ...



ich gebe dir recht, dass der technische aspekt sehr wichtig ist. gerade bei spielen wie zelda, metroid, bayonetta, star fox etc. bracuht es, um die masse zu begeistern einfach auch optische konkurrenzfähigkeit. ich bin auch der überzeugung, dass gewisse marken, wenn sie von den richtigen teams übernommen werden zu systemsellern werden können. 

so ist geist ein sehr interessantes konzept, das mit der technik, die moderne systeme bieten zu einem der vervorragenden ego-shootern der letzten jahre werden könnte.

disaster: leider litt das spiel nicht nur unter der wii-technik, sondern auch der entscheidung von monolithsoft, sich lieber auf die entwicklung von xenoblade zu fokussieren. so wurde das spiel vom anfänglichem konzept in gewissen aspekten reduziert. jedoch hat das spiel mit grandiosem pacing, einer guten story etc. absolutes hitpotenzial, wenn das richtige team rangelassen wird und die nötigen ressourcen zur verfügung gestellt werden.

the last story: mmn eines der besten wii-games mit, für wii-verhältnisse sensationeller grafik und einem wirklich grandiosem kampfsystem, mmn nicht unähnlich dem von da:i, nur, dass man teilweise die ungebung in die schlacht miteinbeziehen musste und es mmn mehr taktik beinhaltete. diestor war sehr gut, das pacing im gegensatz zu den meisten j-rpg's fantastisch (auch weil die auflevelung von wenig genutzten charakteren verdammt schnell ging und diese allgemein keine zentrale rolle eingenommen hat). 

ich glaube schon, dass nintendo mit ihren marken , der richtigen technik und der richtigen strategie sony und ms das leben schwer machen können, nur muss man halt auch den mut zur invesstition in neue projekte haben, bzw alte konzepte neu aufrollen. eternal darkness wäre ja auch so ein spiel, das endlich einen nachfolger oder ein remake vertragen könnte.


----------



## Sanador (5. Juli 2015)

Die grafische Leistung spielt für Nintendo keine große Rolle, denn im Gegensatz zu Sony/Microsoft vermarkten sie ihre Spiele nach Gameplay und nicht mit "cineastischer" Atmosphäre.
Zudem war die WiiU wie auch damals die Playstation 3 nur anfangs mangels Spiele eine finanzielle Katastrophe und nun steht sie dank Mario Kart, Splatoon und dem kommenden Zelda deutlich besser dar.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau betrachtet war Nintendo noch nie konkurrenzfähig.
> Mal abgesehen von den ersten beiden Konsolen (bis 1995), da es zu der Zeit quasi keine Konkurrenz gab.
> 
> Ein Hauptgrund ist nichtmal, dass die Konsolen technischschlechter waren, als bei der Konkurrenz, sondern weil Nintendo einfach fast ausschließlich totalen Kinderkram produziert.
> ...



lol, auf so einen kommentar habe ich gewartet. waas ist denn so erwachsen am spielen von videospielen? das spielen an sich ist ein kindlicher akt... ob jetzt der pixel von blut trieft, andere soldaten niedermäht oder nun mal auf gumbas hüpft, wo liegt denn da der unterschied? das wichtigste ist, dass ein spiel spaß zu spielen macht, nicht wieviele rote polygone darin vorkommen. ich bin mit den nintendo-marken aufgewachsen und durchstreife viel lieber die landschaft von hyrule als dass ich im jährlichem assassin's creed mich durch die gegend meuchle, mit nathan drake schlauchlevels abklappere oder dasselbe in the last of us oder god of war mache, ich spiele viel lieber super mario als das eigentlich immer gleichee ratchet & clank bzw jack&dexter.
die spiele bieten einfach viel mehr vielfalt als die ach so großen marken von sony und ms, wo es vom prinzip quasi keinen unterschied von teil1 zu teil 4 oder 5 gibt, zudem sind titel wie gears of war, uncharted etc. geistig so fordernd wie eine banane zu schälen. 
nintendo ist auch heute noch abgeschlagen marktführer in sachen videospielen, vergiss das nicht, bevor du das nächste mal so nen schwachsinn wie "nintendo war noch nie konkurrenzfähig" schreibst



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich werfe denen nix vor, aber wo waren  denn diese ganzen erfolgreichen Marken zum Release der Wii U?! [emoji6]
> 
> Mit echten neuen Sachen hätten sie die Spieler nicht nur angenehm  überrascht, sondern auch das große Loch aufgrund der fehlenden  Bestseller-Reihen geschickt umgehen können. Aber das ist nun die Strafe  dafür dass man sich auf Altbewährtes zu sehr verlässt.



wie gesagt ist das dasselbe, was ich auch über sony und ms sagen könnte. wo waren denn uncharted, das neue halo, god of war etc. zu beginn? bis auf portierungen finde ich kein nenneswertes sony spel auf der ps4, bei ms sind es viele neue makren, von denen aber keine sich sonderlich gut verkauft hat... hits wie halo, gears etc. kommen erst.

wie gesagt bin ich auch der meinung, dass nintendo sich wieder mehr auf schon gestartete franchises wie the last story, disaster, geist, eternal darkness, pandora's tower, xenoblade und auf enge zusammenarbeit mit platinum, team ninja etc. eingehen sollte, jedoch müssen halt auch die spieler nun mal diese spiele kaufen, das war ja in der vergangenheit das hauptproblem an den spielen mit eher erwachsenen themen. gerade beimm gamecube konnte man sich als nicht-nintendo-zocker wirklich nicht über einen mangel an hochwertigen titeln dieser art beschweren, gekauft haben das system die zocker, die ja darauf so viel wert legen, doch nicht. argument wie oben: nintendo bringt nur kinderkram... mmn pure ignoranz mit tendenz zur idiotie


----------



## ThoRa87 (5. Juli 2015)

Nintendo macht sicher nicht alles richtig aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung das sie Microsoft und Sony im Markt überleben werden, da Sie immer bemüht sind den Menschen etwas Neues zu bieten. Das einzig Neue was Sony und Microsoft mit jeder neuen Generation bieten können sind nackte Zahlen was die Leistung der Konsolen angeht. Sie sind abhängig von den großen 3rd-Party Publishern und lassen sich identische Konsolen aufzwängen. Preorder-, DLC-oder Downgrade-Fiaskos sind auch mittlerweile leider an der Tagesordnung. Da bin ich froh das es Unternehmen gibt die sich diesen Weg nicht vorschreiben lassen und Ihre eigenen Visionen durchsetzen, wenngleich Sie dadurch nicht die breite Masse gewinnen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass keiner das Zeug spielen will, wenn man älter als 10-12 Jahre ist.



aus der reihe: wie man sich schnellstmöglich als ernstzunehmender diskussionspartner disqualifiziert. 


edit:
gilt natürlich genauso für leute, die den unsinn geliket haben.


----------



## azraelb (5. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> lol, auf so einen kommentar habe ich gewartet. waas ist denn so erwachsen am spielen von videospielen? das spielen an sich ist ein kindlicher akt... ob jetzt der pixel von blut trieft, andere soldaten niedermäht oder nun mal auf gumbas hüpft, wo liegt denn da der unterschied?



lol, auf so einen kommentar habe ich gewartet. waas ist denn so erwachsen am schauen von filmen? das filme schauen an sich ist ein kindlicher akt...  ob jetzt der bildschirm natural born killers zeigt oder nun  mal teletubbies, wo liegt denn da der unterschied?



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> nintendo ist auch heute noch abgeschlagen marktführer in sachen videospielen, vergiss das nicht, bevor du das nächste mal so nen schwachsinn wie "nintendo war noch nie konkurrenzfähig" schreibst



marktführer^^ guter witz... wie gesagt hatte nintendo ab 1995 eigentlich immer weniger zu melden. Es scheint so, als wäre 2015 evtl. das erste mal seit mehr als 4 Jahren Verlustgeschäft, in dem Nintendo überhaupt wieder Gewinn erzielt.
Nintendo stand schon kurz vor der Insolvenz.

Sony geht es derzeit auch nicht wirklich gut, was aber an der hohen (unrentablen) Diversifikation und dem daraus resultierenden Konzernumbau liegt. In dem Segment Video-Konsolen-Spiele (eine der drei Sparten, nicht gestrichen werden) ist Sony durchaus profitabel und unangefochten Nummer 1.
Einer der Hauptgründe für das miserable abschneiden von Nintendo ist eben der einengende Fokus auf eine sehr junge Zielgruppe. Aus meiner Sicht liegt dieser Grund noch viel schwerer als die mehr als mangelhafte qualität der Technik.
Nintendo war schon damals nicht wirklich "cool" und ist es auch heute nicht, selbst wenn die Technik ansprechender wäre..


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

wann genau soll nintendo vor der insolvenz gestanden haben?


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wann genau soll nintendo vor der insolvenz gestanden haben?



nie 

keine Ahnung was dieser Azrael da für nen Unsinn faselt


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> lol, auf so einen kommentar habe ich gewartet. waas ist denn so erwachsen am schauen von filmen? das filme schauen an sich ist ein kindlicher akt...  ob jetzt der bildschirm natural born killers zeigt oder nun  mal teletubbies, wo liegt denn da der unterschied?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alter du redest einen solchen stuss daher, schau dir die verkaufszahlen von den nintendo-videospiel-geräten und deren spieleverkäufe an und vergleiche diese mit denen von sony und microsoft. den stupiden vergleich mit den filmen lass ich mal unkommentiert, dir geht es auch bei filmen anscheinend um den brutalitätsgrad, anstatt um den inhalt. nintendo beinahe insolvent... hast du gekifft oder was?! schau dir mal die gewinnspanne von nintendo in den letzten 20 jahren und die von sony computer entertainment im vergleich an...


----------



## Panth (5. Juli 2015)

Nintendo macht das mit dem Retro-Look einfach extra. Klingt vielleicht blöd, aber in Japan sind Spiele erfolgreich, die auf Indi-2D-Niveau rangieren. Bestes Beispiel sind da Visual Novels mit Wahlmöglichkeient. In Japan hat jedes Produkt Tradition. Wenn zukünftige Teile von FF keine Cinematics mehr enthalten würden, kannst du das Spiel nur noch im Ausland verkaufen. Ähnlich ist das mit  Nintendo. Ohne den einigermaßen pixligen Look glauben viele in Japan, Nintendo sei einfach nicht mehr Nintendo.  Seht euch doch mal Mario in Unreal Engine ein, ihr werdet so einige Kommentare lesen: Ne, das ist viel zu realistisch, das ist irgendwie nicht Mario. Nintendo ist einfach nicht Teil des Konkurrenz-Trios PC, ps4, xbone. Und in dem Moment, wo sie ihren ulkigen Grafikstil aufgeben, verlieren sie einen Teil ihrer Identität. Mich aber ärgert es, dass bestimmte Franchises wie Pokemon nicht mal richtig ernste Ableger auf PC bekommen. Gerne mit Bomben-Grafik und freier Welt.  Verstehen kann man es, würde sowas rauskommen, würde keiner mehr ihre jährlich Pokemon-Standardkost kaufen.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn man sich ansieht wie grauenvoll Starfox Zero aussieht, dann kann man die Wii U einfach nicht verteidigen. 

Also bis die NX kommt, sollte die Technik doch schon auf Xbone Niveau sein, denn wir haben dann vermutlich 2017 und die aktuellen Konsolen sind dann auch schon wieder 3,5-4 Jahre auf dem Markt. Bei der Technik die in den Konsolen verbaut ist, sollte man dann auch deutlich günstiger produzieren können und locker einen Preis von 249€ anpeilen können.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ansieht wie grauenvoll Starfox Zero aussieht, dann kann man die Wii U einfach nicht verteidigen.



Star Fox Zero Graphics: Stop Complaining About The Graphics! It Looks Like That For A Reason


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Star Fox Zero Graphics: Stop Complaining About The Graphics! It Looks Like That For A Reason


Pure Ausrede.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> edit:
> gilt natürlich genauso für leute, die den unsinn geliket haben.


Man sollte, bevor man sowas schreibt, erstmal darüber nachdenken WARUM überhaupt geliket wurde und den darauf gegebenen Kommentar gründlich durchlesen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Pure Ausrede.



ich glaube, dass die grafik noch nicht final ist. platinum games, genau gesagt das team von bayonetta 2 hatte maximal 8 monate zeit, am spiel zu warbeiten, eher kürzer. das spiel sieht mmn auch nicht durchgehend schlecht aus. manche texturen vertragen noch einmal mehr, einmal weniger feinschliff. man hat das schon beim einen oder anderen nintendo-titel gesehen, dass sich grafisch die letzten monate entwicklungzeit doch noch einiges getan hat (zelda albt, um ein beispiel zu nennen, wo die graslandschaften nicht nur einmal komplett überarbeitet wurden).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass die grafik noch nicht final ist.


Glaube gehört in die Kirche, hab ich mir mal sagen lassen. [emoji6] 





> platinum games, genau gesagt das team von bayonetta 2 hatte maximal 8 monate zeit, am spiel zu warbeiten, eher kürzer. das spiel sieht mmn auch nicht durchgehend schlecht aus. manche texturen vertragen noch einmal mehr, einmal weniger feinschliff. man hat das schon beim einen oder anderen nintendo-titel gesehen, dass sich grafisch die letzten monate entwicklungzeit doch noch einiges getan hat (zelda albt, um ein beispiel zu nennen, wo die graslandschaften nicht nur einmal komplett überarbeitet wurden).


Das Ergebnis wird aber nicht sonderlich besser aussehen, wenn schon aus Performance-Gründen an der Geometrie gespart werden muss. Die Begründung, man wolle den alten N64-Look beibehalten, ist demnach nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

wer sagt denn das schon wieder (mit der geometrie)?! dass bessere grafiken auf wiiU möglich sind, beweisen kommende spiele wie xenoblade und beweisen aktuele games wie z.b. bayonetta (vom selben studio und team). wer dieses spiel und diese effektgewalt kennt, weiß, dass starfox momentan grafisch sicherlich nicht an die grenzen der wiiU stößt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wer sagt denn das schon wieder (mit der geometrie)?! dass bessere grafiken auf wiiU möglich sind, beweisen kommende spiele wie xenoblade und beweisen aktuele games wie z.b. bayonetta (vom selben studio und team). wer dieses spiel und diese effektgewalt kennt, weiß, dass starfox momentan grafisch sicherlich nicht an die grenzen der wiiU stößt.


http://www.gamepro.de/nintendo/spiele/wii-u/star-fox-zero/artikel/starfox_zero,51233,3087144.html


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Star Fox Zero Graphics: Stop Complaining About The Graphics! It Looks Like That For A Reason



Ich mag Nintendo aber das ist absoluter Bullshit. sorry.

Niemand erwartet ein "Best Looking Game of 2015" aber ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen ist 100%ig nicht verkehrt.
Dieser Logik nach sind neue Konsolengenerationen komplett überflüssig und dann hätten wir bei N64 jegliche Hardwareentwicklung abbrechen können.

Ich war auch ziemlich enttäuscht vom Trailer und ich bin kein Grafik Fanatiker. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie beeindruckend das damalige Star Fox gewesen ist (Snes vor allem)

Auf der einen Seite möchte Nintendo keinerlei halbherzige Aufgüsse machen und genau so kommt aber Star Fox für die WiiU rüber.
Die Ausrede dass es quasi N64 Style haben soll ist unglaublich bescheuert - bei allem Respekt.
Ich habe wenigstens eine technische "Meisterleistung" erwartet wie z.b. Bayonetta oder Mario Kart.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich mag Nintendo aber das ist absoluter Bullshit. sorry.



langsam.
dass es so ist, wie da steht, glaube ich schon.
starfox zero soll eine reminiszenz an starfox 64 darstellen, auch optisch.
dass die wiiu in der lage ist "besser" aussehende spiele darzustellen, steht ja wohl völlig außer frage. 

ob dieser retro-ansatz nun eine kluge entscheidung ist, ist 'ne ganz andere frage.
der e3-trailer war natürlich extrem 'underwhelming', gar keine frage. 
dass man mit so was auf einer messe nicht punkten kann, hätte nintendo auch wissen müssen.
und da bign ansonsten ja auch herzlich wenig gezeigt hat, war starfox 0 noch zusätzlich enttäuschend.


----------



## linktheminstrel (5. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich mag Nintendo aber das ist absoluter Bullshit. sorry.
> 
> Niemand erwartet ein "Best Looking Game of 2015" aber ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen ist 100%ig nicht verkehrt.
> Dieser Logik nach sind neue Konsolengenerationen komplett überflüssig und dann hätten wir bei N64 jegliche Hardwareentwicklung abbrechen können.
> ...



naja, spielerisch scheint das spiel genau das zu liefern, was ich von einem starfox erwarte. es scheint mit der zusätzlichen perspektive, den weitläufigeren arealen, den transformationen etc. genügend evolution zu starfox64 geben, ohne, dass man auf die qualitäten der serie verzichtet und genau darauf aufbaut.
grafisch bin ich nicht begeistert, retro hin oder her. die möglichkeit der besserung besteht aber mit sicherheit.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> langsam.
> dass es so ist, wie da steht, glaube ich schon.
> starfox zero soll eine reminiszenz an starfox 64 darstellen, auch optisch.
> dass die wiiu in der lage ist "besser" aussehende spiele darzustellen, steht ja wohl völlig außer frage.
> ...



Ich hingegen habe eher das Gefühl dass Star Fox eine Art Schadensbegrenzung darstellt um die Konsole nicht untergehen zu lassen.
Sorry aber die WiiU wird im November 3 Jahre alt und ich halte dieses Statement schlichtweg für eine Ausrede.

Dieses Projekt wirkt unheimlich gerushed um das eigene Portfolio zu erweitern und keinesfalls um ein Next-Gen Star Fox zu verwirklichen.
Nach sooo einer langen Zeit von der N64 Version bzw. Release der WiiU macht dieses aufgehübschte Star Fox irgendwie für mich keinen Sinn.



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> naja, spielerisch scheint das spiel genau das zu liefern, was ich von einem starfox erwarte. es scheint mit der zusätzlichen perspektive, den weitläufigeren arealen, den transformationen etc. genügend evolution zu starfox64 geben, ohne, dass man auf die qualitäten der serie verzichtet und genau darauf aufbaut.
> grafisch bin ich nicht begeistert, retro hin oder her. die möglichkeit der besserung besteht aber mit sicherheit.



Wie schon oben erwähnt wird die WiiU im November 3 Jahre alt und da erwartet man endlich Spiele die die eigene Hardware mal schön ans Limit bringen können.
Ich bin selber ein Befürworter des Gameplays usw. und verzichte gerne auf eine Blendoptik wenn das Spiel gut ist.

Bei der WiiU bzw. bei Star Fox erwarte ich aber viel mehr als das was hier gezeigt wurde. viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr.
Die Technik insgesamt wirkt einfach alles andere als schön und geschmeidig. Gameplay hin oder her.

Es scheint wohl einfach so als ob Nintendo selber mit ihrer Konsole nicht so klarkommt und permanent mit angezogener Handbremse programmieren müssen.
Das beste Beispiel wie ein comichaftes Spiel mit seiner Technik mich komplett aus den Socken gehauen hat ist Rachet & Clank für die PS4... Holy Shit das sieht von A bis Z wie geleckt aus.

Nintendo soll keine Angst davor haben eine gute Hardware in ihre Konsole reinzustecken weil damit nicht nur per se bessere Grafik möglich ist, sondern insgesamt mehr Möglichkeiten bei den Features entstehen
und das Gesamtbild somit viel beeindruckender werden kann 

Edit:
Nochmal zur Info.

Ich verteidige die WiiU seit dem Release und tu es auch weiterhin... nur langsam verliere ich mit Nintendo selber die Geduld und die Enttäuschung überwiegt nach fast 3 Jahren so langsam.
Ich warte seit dem Release auf eine ernsthafte Ankündigung eines Metroid Primes bzw. einem richtigem Mario Spiel und es kommt einfach nix.

Der Release der WiiU ist schlichtweg zu früh passiert, mit viel zu schwacher Hardware und die guten Spiele kommen erst gefühlt seit 2015 dafür raus.

Die hängen mit der Software knapp 2 Jahre hinten dran und das sieht man sehr deutlich.


----------



## Maiernator (5. Juli 2015)

Das größte Problem Nintendos ist deren Hauptsitz in Japan, da hocken nen paar alte Männer die sich gegen jede Neuerung erstmal stemmen bzw ewig brauchen um einen modernen Kurs zu fahren, hätten sie in Japan genauso fähige Leute wie Nintendo America wären die letzten 3 jahre auch nicht so ein Desaster in hinblick auf die Umsatzzahlen der WiiU. Zurückhaltung und geduld ist oftmals gut, aber nach deri jahren sollte man auch mal checken das der jetzige Weg der falsche ist bei einem solchen Feedback. Nintendo könnte sich zb Apple ins Boot holen und damit MS und Sony mehr als herausfordern.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hingegen habe eher das Gefühl dass Star Fox eine Art Schadensbegrenzung darstellt um die Konsole nicht untergehen zu lassen.
> Sorry aber die WiiU wird im November 3 Jahre alt und ich halte dieses Statement schlichtweg für eine Ausrede.
> Dieses Projekt wirkt unheimlich gerushed um das eigene Portfolio zu erweitern und keinesfalls um ein Next-Gen Star Fox zu verwirklichen.
> Wie schon oben erwähnt wird die WiiU im November 3 Jahre alt und da erwartet man endlich Spiele die die eigene Hardware mal schön ans Limit bringen können.
> ...



zu starfox
gerushed ist höchstens die eigentliche spielentwicklung und die befindet sich gerade mal in der ersten hälfte, somit gibt's da noch luft nach oben. miyamote selbst sagt ja, er habe sich lange darüber den kopf zerbrochen, wie man starfox auf die neuen systeme bringen könnte. gezeigt wurde ja nicht wirklich viel und vom spielerischen macht es einen guten eindruck. grafisch ist da aber, wie gesagt einfach mehr drin. dass man twexturen aufschraubt heißt ja nicht, dass es den "charme von starfox 64" verliert, lediglich, dass es nun mal wie starfox 64 im jahre 2015 aussieht.

zur wiiU:
ich gebe dir mit dem punkt, dass die wiiU zu früh auf den markt geschmissen wurde recht, allerdings hätte nintendo dann quasi 2 jahre mit ner toten konsole wii leben müssen. da ging ja am schluss gar nichts mehr. klar hätte man noch spiele wie project zero 4, ein anderes gepublishtes spiel und die kirby-collection in den westen bringen können, großen umsatz hätte man mit diesem system aber nicht mehr erreicht.
einen weiteren fehler sehe ich aber im controller. der tablet-controller hat den preis unnötig in die höhe getrieben, das geld hätte man lieber in bessere technik investiert. das andere war diese enorm dämliche präsentation der wiiU, wo man nicht wuste, ob das nun nur ein neuer controller ist, oder ein neues system...
der launch war, auch weil viele 3rd parties abgesprungen sind, sehr schlecht und nintendo musste eigentlich alleine zwei systeme mit spielen versorgen, was sehr sehr schwierig ist. sony hat ja schon nach einem jahr die ps vita auf's abstellgleis gestellt und publisht zwar noch das eine oder andere zweitklassige j-rpg, entwicklungen von aaa titeln sind aber schnee von gestern, bzw war uncharted eh das einzige spiel, in das man großen entwicklungsaufwand gesteckt hatte.

ich hoffe wirklich, dass nintendo mit der nächsten konsole technisch wieder konkurrenzfähig wird. an der qulität der spiele happert's hier mit sicherheit nicht. spiele-flaute kann man ja, sony macht's vor, mit grafischen aufgüssen ausgewählter wiiU-games entgegenwirken. ssb nx-edition, xenoblade definitive edition, mrio kart 8 complete edition...

zu rtchet&clank: optisch sieht das ganze zwar sehr gut aus, jedoch sind es genau die sony-j'n'r's, die mich wegen absolutem neuerungsmangel total kalt lassen. da zock ich doch lieber mario, dk und co.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

starfox 0 soll noch 2015 erscheinen. das muss schon zu weit mehr als nur zur hälfte fertig sein. [emoji6]


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> starfox 0 soll noch 2015 erscheinen. das muss schon zu weit mehr als nur zur hälfte fertig sein. [emoji6]



das  geschäftsjahr 2015 geht bis april 2016. da ist noch ne menge zeit.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> das  geschäftsjahr 2015 geht bis april 2016. da ist noch ne menge zeit.


kalenderjahr, nicht geschäftsjahr.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> zu starfox
> gerushed ist höchstens die eigentliche spielentwicklung und die befindet sich gerade mal in der ersten hälfte, somit gibt's da noch luft nach oben. miyamote selbst sagt ja, er habe sich lange darüber den kopf zerbrochen, wie man starfox auf die neuen systeme bringen könnte. gezeigt wurde ja nicht wirklich viel und vom spielerischen macht es einen guten eindruck. grafisch ist da aber, wie gesagt einfach mehr drin. dass man twexturen aufschraubt heißt ja nicht, dass es den "charme von starfox 64" verliert, lediglich, dass es nun mal wie starfox 64 im jahre 2015 aussieht.



Das Spiel soll die nächsten Monate (2015) noch erscheinen nur zur Information. 
Zu einer 3 Jahre alten WiiU kriegt man ein Star Fox im stile von N64?

Als WiiU Besitzer würde ich mich ziemlich verarscht fühlen ganz ehrlich. Nintendo muss zusehen wie sie die verbaute Hardware ausreizen können um ein frisches Spielgefühl zu erzeugen und nix anderes.
Wozu dann eine bessere Hardware verbauen wenn sie nicht mal zu 1st Party Titel genutzt wird?



> zur wiiU:
> ich gebe dir mit dem punkt, dass die wiiU zu früh auf den markt geschmissen wurde recht, allerdings hätte nintendo dann quasi 2 jahre mit ner toten konsole wii leben müssen. da ging ja am schluss gar nichts mehr. klar hätte man noch spiele wie project zero 4, ein anderes gepublishtes spiel und die kirby-collection in den westen bringen können, großen umsatz hätte man mit diesem system aber nicht mehr erreicht.


Wenn man bedenkt dass die Wii die wohl meist verkaufteste Konsole ist dann hätte man die 1+ Jahre gut überbrücken können inkl. ein wenig mehr in die bessere Hardware der WiiU investieren können.
Nintendo ist mit Geld wirklich sehr gut abgesichert und eine neue softwarelose Konsole ist sicherlich die falsche Wahl gewesen.



> einen weiteren fehler sehe ich aber im controller. der tablet-controller hat den preis unnötig in die höhe getrieben, das geld hätte man lieber in bessere technik investiert. das andere war diese enorm dämliche präsentation der wiiU, wo man nicht wuste, ob das nun nur ein neuer controller ist, oder ein neues system...


Also ich mag den Controller und der Preis der Konsole ist eh sehr niedrig angesetzt worden.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen Leuten habe ich sofort verstanden dass es sich bei dem Tablet um den Controller gehandelt hat - warum hier so viele Verständnisprobleme hatten ist mir persönlich schleierhaft.



> der launch war, auch weil viele 3rd parties abgesprungen sind, sehr schlecht und nintendo musste eigentlich alleine zwei systeme mit spielen versorgen, was sehr sehr schwierig ist. sony hat ja schon nach einem jahr die ps vita auf's abstellgleis gestellt und publisht zwar noch das eine oder andere zweitklassige j-rpg, entwicklungen von aaa titeln sind aber schnee von gestern, bzw war uncharted eh das einzige spiel, in das man großen entwicklungsaufwand gesteckt hatte.


Stimme ich nicht zu.
Nintendo ist als der eigene 1st Party Entwickler sehr gut aufgestellt und genau das erwarten die Fans von Nintendo auch bei jeder neuen Konsole.
Wer eine Nintendo Konsole kaufen will, der möchte Spiele wie Mario, Zelda, Metroid, Mario Kart, Mario Party etc.pp spielen.

Klar wären 3rd Party Entwickler nicht verkehrt aber Nintendo ist mit seinen eigenen Marken sehr gut aufgestellt und nicht von 3rd Party Entwicklern abhängig.



> zu rtchet&clank: optisch sieht das ganze zwar sehr gut aus, jedoch sind es genau die sony-j'n'r's, die mich wegen absolutem neuerungsmangel total kalt lassen. da zock ich doch lieber mario, dk und co.



Naja es ging ja um die Optik dass comichafte Spiele technisch gesehen unglaublich beeindruckend inszeniert werden können. Mit einer besseren Hardware kann man insg. aus der Engine viel mehr rausholen.
Gameplay/Mechanik ist ebenfalls ein essentieller Teile einer Engine und trägt zum Spielgefühl bei.

Nintendo hat hier einfach viel zu stark an der Hardware gespart und sie kommen mit der Entwicklung selber nicht so gut klar.
Sonst hätten wir schon längst viel mehr grafisch beeindruckende Spiele zu Gesicht bekommen.

Die einzigen schönen Spiele sind höchstens ZombieU, Mario Kart und Bayonetta 2 die mir auf Anhieb einfallen. Für fast 3 Jahre ist das arg wenig mMn.
Splatoon ist auch ganz nice aber ich habe permanent das Gefühl dass da eigentlich viiiiel mehr drin sein sollte.


----------



## Wamboland (6. Juli 2015)

Alleine schon das seit der WiiU Ankündigung das Zelda Game angeteased wird ...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> zur wiiU:
> ich gebe dir mit dem punkt, dass die wiiU zu früh auf den markt geschmissen wurde recht



finde ich überhaupt nicht.
eigentlich war der launch-zeitpunkt sogar ziemlich ideal



> einen weiteren fehler sehe ich aber im controller. der tablet-controller hat den preis unnötig in die höhe getrieben,



was heißt unnötig? 
er ist nun einmal essentiell für das konzept der konsole. und er ermöglicht so tolle dinge, wie das off-tv-play.
was wäre denn eine wii u ohne den controller? eine 08/15-konsole. das wollte nintendo nicht. 



> das andere war diese enorm dämliche präsentation der wiiU, wo man nicht wuste, ob das nun nur ein neuer controller ist, oder ein neues system...



das ist richtig. die e3-präsentation war wirklich wirr und konfus.
angefangen hat das ja schon vor der messe, als irgendein zettel aufgetaucht ist, auf dem stand, dass nintendo eine neue heimkonsole zeigen würde. äußert merkwürdig und unprofessionell. kennt man von nintendo so eigentlich nicht. 



> der launch war, auch weil viele 3rd parties abgesprungen sind, sehr schlecht



auch da kann ich wieder nicht zustimmen.
vom lineup her war der launch eigentlich recht gut, da da ja noch viele 3rd parties an bord waren und einige titel begesteuert haben. auch wenn, abgesehen von zombiu, nix wirklich exklusives dabei war iirc. 

eigentlich spielt das aber auch alles keine rolle:
die wiiu wurde nicht angenommen. und ich bezweifele, dass sich das blatt noch großartig wenden wird.
welche schlüsse nintendo daraus zieht, werden wir vielleicht im kommenden jahr sehen.
dass wir aber eine weitere 08/15-konsole ohne jede besonderheit zu sehen bekommen, die leistungsmäßig auf dem niveau von ps4 und xbox one (oder darüber) liegt, wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln. auch wenns vielleicht der (rein wirtschaftlich gesehen) richtige weg wäre. keine ahnung.


----------



## Gemar (6. Juli 2015)

Welch Überraschung, dafür wird sie aber wieder nur einen Bruchteil des Energiehungers einer PS4 oder xBone verlangen.
Zum Beispiel:
Eine Wii U schafft FullHD bei 60fps mit 34 Watt.
Eine PS3 slim oder xBox360 slim verbraucht gut das DREIFACHE bei nur knapp 720p und wahrscheinlich auch nur 30fps.
Auch wenn man die Grafik nicht ganz zum Vergleich heranziehen kann, leistet streng genommen die WiiU mehr pro Watt.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> finde ich überhaupt nicht.
> eigentlich war der launch-zeitpunkt sogar ziemlich ideal


wenn die technik ähnlich der der ps4 und xbox 360 gewesen wäre könnte ich dir zustimmen, jedoch war es grafisch halt nur ps3/xbox 360 niveau und somit für viele uninteressant



> was heißt unnötig?
> er ist nun einmal essentiell für das konzept der konsole. und er ermöglicht so tolle dinge, wie das off-tv-play.
> was wäre denn eine wii u ohne den controller? eine 08/15-konsole. das wollte nintendo nicht.


der tablet-controller wird einfach zu wenig und zu gimmicky genutzt um den preisaufschlag zu rechtfertigen, der controller scheint auch sehr teuer zu sein, bei auswechslung kostete der satte 130€, das teil gab's pro konsole nur einmal (allgemein fand ich drei steuerungsarten schlicht zu viel und ganz ehrlich hätte ich eine erweiterte wiimote die bessere option gefunden. ich finde dieses konzept relativ interessant http://s3files.core77.com/blog/images/wiidev.jpg
v.a., da es auch die bewegungssteuerung optional macht. einen bildschirm hätte man auch optional als zwischending anbieten können.


> auch da kann ich wieder nicht zustimmen.
> vom lineup her war der launch eigentlich recht gut, da da ja noch viele 3rd parties an bord waren und einige titel begesteuert haben. auch wenn, abgesehen von zombiu, nix wirklich exklusives dabei war iirc.


es gab im launch fenster und kurz danach teils monatelange strecken ohne dass ein spiel veröffentlicht wurde. das würde ich nicht gut nennen. klar lag es auch daran, dass rayman aufgrund der änderung zu multiplattform (was ubisoft ja so viel gebracht hat) zurückverschoben wurde und games wie battlefield, metro etc. gecancelled wurden. dennoch: wenn ich da an den cube zurückdenke, kann ich, obwohl nintendo vom 3ds gelernt haben müsste, nur den kopf schütteln.


> eigentlich spielt das aber auch alles keine rolle:
> die wiiu wurde nicht angenommen. und ich bezweifele, dass sich das blatt noch großartig wenden wird.
> welche schlüsse nintendo daraus zieht, werden wir vielleicht im kommenden jahr sehen.
> dass wir aber eine weitere 08/15-konsole ohne jede besonderheit zu sehen bekommen, die leistungsmäßig auf dem niveau von ps4 und xbox one (oder darüber) liegt, wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln. auch wenns vielleicht der (rein wirtschaftlich gesehen) richtige weg wäre. keine ahnung.



ändern wird sich das mit der wiiU leider nicht mehr, die größten kaliber sind verschossen, jetzt noch zelda exklusiv darauf zu verschossen wäre pure verchwendung. starfox ist ein würdiger abschluss, danach kommt ja immerhin noch mario tennis.
es muss keine 0815 konsole werden, jedoch würde ich nintendo, serien wie zelda metroid etc. zuliebe schon anraten, ein technisch konkurrenzfähiges system auf den markt zu bringen. diese spiele gehen beim system wii/wiiU optisch einfach unter. mit überlegener technik könnte man sogar um einiges bessere portationen von pc-spielen anbieten, die ja momentan auf ps4/one auf maximal 30fps un dann meistens nicht in 1080p machbar sind. nintendo verzichtet ja auf schnickschnack wie blu-ray-player etc, somit müsste man im jahr 2016/17 schon zu einem nintendo-üblichem preis ein system auf den makrt bringen können (vielleicht ohne profit daraus zu schlagen) das auf einem halbwegs aktuellem stand ist.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Der Blurayplayer reißt nun auch keine Löcher in die Kasse. Laß das mal 20-30 EUR Mehrkosten sein. Deswegen wird man für das Geld nicht deutlich mehr CPU oder GPU-Leistung bekommen.


----------



## Yojinj (6. Juli 2015)

Oh Nintendo, geh einfach den Sega Pfad. Würde Nintendo seine Games für die Konsolenkonkurrenz und PC und Handy herstellen, das würde boomen. Stichwort Smashbros wie es ist + andere Platformcharaktäre. Wie awsome wäre das?

Die Wii war ein einmaliges Wunder wo sie Mütter und Mädchen mit an Board geholt hatten, die Wii U war von vorne weg als Fehler zu sehen. 
Die NX klingt bisher wie der finale Sargnagel. Ich nannte schon die Wii U Nintendos Dreamcast, aber anscheinend wollen sie es nochmal wissen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Blurayplayer reißt nun auch keine Löcher in die Kasse. Laß das mal 20-30 EUR Mehrkosten sein. Deswegen wird man für das Geld nicht deutlich mehr CPU oder GPU-Leistung bekommen.



20 bis 30 euro pro konsole wären 'ne ganze menge holz.


----------



## chips7 (6. Juli 2015)

Hmm... ich glaube nicht, dass es am Willen liegt, eine Konsole auf den Mark bringen zu können, die technisch der Konkurenz voraus ist. Nintendo ist eine eher konservative Firma, die über lange Zeit plant und gesund bleiben will und es ist eine Firma, die sich rein aufs Konsolengeschäft konzentriert. Beides zusammen führt dazu, dass Nintendo auf der sicheren Seite kalkuliert, bzw. kalkulieren muss. Wir haben mit Sega ein gutes Beispiel, wie schnell es mit einem Absturz gehen kann, wenn man die Finanzen nicht im Griff hat. Also fragen sie sich "wo sind wir stark?" und das sind nunmal Spiele, die nicht den Anspruch auf reine Erwachsenenunterhaltung legen. Sie haben entschieden, dass sie den Kampf mit Sony und Microsoft nicht auf Augenhöhe aufnehmen können oder wollen. Ergo produzieren sie Konsolen, die von Anfang an beim Verkauf rentieren. Bei Microsoft und MS sieht das völlig anders aus. Sie rechnen mit Verlusten bei der Hardware und holen diese durch die Software wieder raus. Sie wissen aber auch, dass sie dadurch von den 3rd Partys abhängig sind. Nintendo kann notfalls ihre Konsolen vermutlich alleine, ohne externe Hilfe am Mark halten. Der grösste Unterschied ist halt, dass MS und Sony dieses Risiko auch viel eher eingehen können. Es sind Firmen die quersubventionieren können. MS kann Milliarden aus den Softwareeinnahmen in die Xbox pumpen. Das kann Nintendo nicht. Ihre Gaming Sparte muss sich selber finanzieren.

Klar, man kann nun darüber diskutieren, ob diese Entscheidung klug ist. Aber sich über Jahrzehnte mit solchen Multis um den Marktanteil prügeln, hätte durchaus schiefgehen können.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Juli 2015)

Mal schauen wie lange die Idee von der innovativen, günstigen, familienfreundlichen Konsole von Nintendo noch gut geht, mit der Wii U hatte das ja schon nicht mehr wirklich geklappt die war weder besonders günstig und sonderlich innovativ. Wenn die kommende Konsole wieder den Großteil der Core-Gamer und Dritthersteller kalt lässt, dann kann man Nintendo  nur wünschen, dass ihre selbst gewählte Nische groß genug ist um darin leben oder besser überleben zu können. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer gut geht, jetzt wo auch noch Smartphones u. Tablets immer kräftiger ihrem wichtigen Handheld-Standbein sägen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2015)

Auch nicht ganz uninteressant:

http://www.giga.de/unternehmen/nintendo/specials/nintendo-liegt-die-wii-u-im-sterben-kolumne/


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Blurayplayer reißt nun auch keine Löcher in  die Kasse. Laß das mal 20-30 EUR Mehrkosten sein. Deswegen wird man für  das Geld nicht deutlich mehr CPU oder GPU-Leistung bekommen.


20-30 € mehrkosten für den hersteller  kann man mit 50€ für den käufer  aufwiegen. oder meinst du, dass es keinen unterschied macht, ob ne  konsole um 50€ billiger oder teurer angeboten wird. ich finde den  einfach nocht nötig für eine spielkonsole und ein guter weg, den preis  etwaas niedriger zu halten. ich schreibe ja nicht, dass der blu-ra  player der weg ist, um sich jetzt die technik zu finanzieren. es gibt da  viele faktoren, die man einbeziehen kann. das weglassen von unnötig  teurer peripherie ist mal etwas, was hier ganz wichtig ist.  auslieferung: 1 controller, netzstecker, grundgerät basta! wie geagt ist  das gamepad oder besser geagt der zweite bildschirm der wiiU durchaus  was, was man auch optional anbieten hätte können, bzw könnte man das mit  der integriegung des handhellds immer noch, nur eben ist das ganze  optional und für die, die eben ein nintendo-handheld (new 3ds oder  nachfolger) besitzen. 

wie gesagt fände ich die rückkehr zu einer  art wiimote next nicht schlecht, wie sie in dem link in nem kommentar  von mir oben zu sehen ist nicht schlecht. ein hybrid zwischen  bewegungssteuerung und klassischem gamepad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die 4. skizze v. links oben würde mir am besten gefallen, 2 controller als einer (preis könnte man unter 80€ halten, bzw sogar als bundle-version verkaufen



> Oh Nintendo, geh einfach den Sega Pfad. Würde Nintendo seine Games für  die Konsolenkonkurrenz und PC und Handy herstellen, das würde boomen.  Stichwort Smashbros wie es ist + andere Platformcharaktäre. Wie awsome  wäre das?


das würde gar keinen sinn ergeben. solange die  systeme profit abwerfen und man gewinn macht, hat nintendo keinen grund,  als 3rd party-hersteller zu agieren.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

Ich rede von 30 EUR Endpreis für den Kunden. Beim Hersteller dürfte der Preis aufgrund der Stückzahlen deutlich niedriger liegen. Soo teuer sind die BD-Laufwerke nicht mehr.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Juli 2015)

und dennoch kann man das geld sinnvoller investieren, bzw den preis eben um diese 30€ niedriger halten, ich würde eine größere festplatte viel sinnvoller finden. und auch da kann man sparen, wenn man von vorn herein alternativen anbietet. die festplatte muss nicht wirklich in das gerät verbaut sein, siehe xbox360. ich kann somit wieder mit dem preis jonglieren, bzw geld, das in das investment neue technik zum konkurrenzfähigem preis einfließen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

ich würde sogar behaupte, dass ein dvd/bluray-lw (für filme) unnötiger denn je ist.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Es ist nice to have aber selbst die 50 bis 60 euro hardwareplayer sind inzwischen einfacher zu bedienen und spielen mehr blurays ab


----------

